# is the player character and the villagers kids or adults?



## The friendcode exchanger (Jan 5, 2016)

in the animal crossing games the player character looks like a kid and the villagers also look like kids or are there any adult villagers in the game?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

Well, cranky villagers sometimes claim to be 'old men', and snooty villagers seem to claim themselves as 'adults'. 
To be honest, I think smug villagers should be around 17-18, peppy and lazy 14 or 13, jock 16, uchi 17, and normal to be 19-20. To be honest, I always imagined the player character be as old as yourself.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 5, 2016)

The mayor definitely looks like a kid, but the villagers are all different ages. Crankies and snooties are older adults. After all, snooties talk about eating prunes and yelling at kids to stay off the lawn. LOL. Normals and smugs are young adults, and I think of uchis, jocks and peppies as teens. Lazies would be the youngest villagers.


----------



## pika62221 (Jan 6, 2016)

Villager is probably a teenager- they're living on their own for the first time, right? Isabelle even comments on how young they are. Cranky and Snooty are older, but not "old" by the way they talk to you, so probably something like middle age. Uchi are older than you since they're your big sister, but probably not much older than you. Peppy seem too energetic to be older, so I'd say they're younger than you. Normals talk like they're slightly older. Lazies asks when you become an adult, and when you say 10 they say they're there already, so they're probably right around your age. The jocks seem like they're young adult, definitely older than you, always trying to get you to workout with them, but they're definitely older than you. Smug is a bit trickier. The way they talk with some slightly advanced dialog (melancholy? Really, who uses this word in normal speech?), they've got to be older, but probably not middle age yet. Probably something like 30's in real life. That's all 8, and that's how I view them, basically a mix. I wouldn't put you as a child though, I'd say young, VERY YOUNG, adult- like in your first year of adulthood.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 7, 2016)

When it comes to your villager, I think they're whatever age you'd like them to be. Regardless of the dialogue the other types have, we're given customization options that can make us look relatively young or old or somewhere in between, so I run with that and just shrug my shoulders when age comes up in most of the conversations.

Also, I use the word melancholy in normal conversations if it seems appropriate, as do a lot of people I know, so I really wouldn't use that as a marker for age...? I know women in their thirties who talk like peppies as well. People are complex. I like to apply that line of thinking to the villagers for my own sanity's sake, haha.


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Jan 7, 2016)

one of my villagers Bunnie is a peppy villager and she is pretty energic 
I think she is really Young like a Little kid


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 7, 2016)

Human character might be a preteen. Genji, while in the cafe asked my character when was the first time she had coffee and one of the options was a long time ago, while the other two were like just last year or last week (can't remember those two really). I chose a long time ago and Genji's reply was like 'you must've been a baby' lol

I think the Animal residents ages varies. For example, just because Portia and Tiffany are both snooties they may not be the same age. Portia might be younger than Tiffany.


----------



## focus (Jan 7, 2016)

i don't like assigning ages to my villagers. it's way too weird to think of my mayor as a teen and Marshal as a 20-something year old when ive been calling him "son" my whole life


----------



## anachronism (Jan 7, 2016)

i agree with what almost everyone else is saying.  the game uses your imagination so you should see your villagers and mayor as whatever age you want them to be.  i usually think of snooty and cranky as the oldest, uchi and smug are the next tied with normal. then i think that the jocks and peppys are about the same age and the lazy villagers are the youngest.

my mayor is my age, so i personally put him right between the uchi/smug/normal age group and the jock/peppy age group.


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Jan 8, 2016)

I see cranky and snooty villagers as adults and uchi villagers smug  villagers normal villagers peppy villagers lazy villagers jock villagers and normal vllagers as kids.


----------



## StrawberryTiger (Jan 9, 2016)

Some villagers look like kids, some teens or young adults, some are adults. Depends on the character, really.

Characters that tend to have facial hair ie a beard or a moustache seem clearly more older to me (ex. Harry, Phineas [Although that's how sea lions look like, expect he has grey eyebrows], Drago).


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 9, 2016)

I think the actual player villager is a teen.... idk why i just think it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 11, 2016)

I see the villager being at least 18 cause it's you going off on your own, but your parents are still worried and write because they still want to be a part of your life and check in on you to make sure you're ok. But I see most of the crankies as old men, most of lazies as kids and stuff but its really all perception. Like they're all living on their own too so they're "capable" of self care in their species, which varies in every case.


----------



## Greggy (Jan 11, 2016)

My interpretation is, your main character is most likely a kid but you're free to immerse yourself in the game and identify the main character sharing the same age as you.

If I interpret the villagers' ages, they are: (sorted from youngest to oldest)

*Peppy* (Around their teens, or could get as young as 8)
*Lazy* (10-late teens, while I think some might be a 30-something year old manchild)
*Jock* (12-early 20's, some villagers like Coach and Sterling could be at their 30's-40's)
*Uchi* (15-late 20's)
*Smug* (mostly in their 20's, but I think Lionel and Klaus could be much older, like late 40's-mid 50's)
*Normal* (20's-40's, maybe a few are in their late teens, I always interpret the likes of Cally and Molly to be around their late teens)
*Snooty* (mid-20's-mid-40's, some can be at their early 20's and some are in their early 50's)
*Cranky* (late 30's-50's)

I almost forgot, some villagers are based off from mythical creatures (Phoebe, Julian, Drago... Maybe Rolf too) and they could be thousands of years old. While some villagers are based off from inanimate objects, they could be very young or very old.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 11, 2016)

i wanna believe that the mayor is actually a kid.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 11, 2016)

Well, technically, in NL and WW we have to work as either a mayor or a cheap worker for Nook.

But to me, AC is just a different world, I don't think any character there have any age.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 11, 2016)

Cranky seems to be the oldest, Static once mention  something about a great eye poke in the 60's.


----------



## Drew1234 (Jan 12, 2016)

I feel like it's similar to cartoons that don't age, even though they sometimes have an age.
To me the only age that I ever cared about was my own, and since Animal Crossing came out in 2001, that's over 14 years ago, so no doubt they don't age, even though they have birthdays every years, so they must be IMMORTAL. Duh duh duh....
Age isn't set in stone in animal crossing, instead it's more implied through dialogue and the own player's imagination.


----------



## smileorange (Jan 13, 2016)

To me the mayor seems very young, not even a teenager as I think that would be the intended audience. Maybe around 12. But it'd be really weird for them to be mayor. I really have no idea, but I'd like to think they're at least 18. 

The lazies and peppies definitely feel the youngest, with the crankies and snooties being the oldest. The smugs would be somewhere in between.


----------



## xkittyy (Jan 15, 2016)

I've never looked at the villagers as having human ages. I've just always seen the whole game as being an intelligent elite society of animals. So to me the cats would be the age of a regular adult cat like in real life(like 1 year), bears would be the age of whenever a bear isn't a cub anymore, etc. The mayor I just assumed would be whatever age you are.


----------



## Anine (Jan 16, 2016)

I think cranky and snooty villagers are at least 20 +. Lazy, uchis and normals are between 15 - 20 and then peppy and jocks are 13 - 15. Have a hard time imagining them as any younger since they do fairly well on their own  

Player character looks like a child, but I generally base age on personality here, so, would depend entirely on the player.


----------



## Elov (Jan 24, 2016)

I believe they're all adults honestly. They all have their own houses, and live on their own. Just some are more mature than others. I think cranky villagers exaggerate how old they really are. They're probably in their late 20's and feel older. All the rest of them I see them as their early 20's - mid. 

Lazy, Jock, Peppy, Uchi, Smug - Early 20's
Normal, Snooty - Mid 20's
Cranky - Late 20's

As for the character I believe they're around 18. They're going off into the world on their own for the first time. And their mother always writes letters to them.


----------



## radioloves (Jan 24, 2016)

Hmm, maybe depends on how you play it or view it? I think cranky, normals and snootys can be between 20 plus, while the smug, uchi, peppy and lazy can be 16+? I like the uchi's, normals, lazy and smugs the most so most of the time I just play and forget about how old they would/could be xD


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Feb 1, 2016)

well peppy villagers sometimes talk about playing games with player so they must be kids. if they were adults they would talk about different stuff

pate just moved into my Town yesterday she was packing up when I talked to her she talked about playing with me


----------



## Bam (Feb 3, 2016)

To me, I've always thought of the personalities in this way. I never thought of anyone as a child cuz I wouldn't expect them to live completely on their own if they were.

Peppy (teen)
Jock (late teens or college age)
Lazy (college age)
Normal (mid-20s)
Main Character (my age)
Smug (late 20s or early 30s)
Uchi (late 20s or early 30s)
Snooty (30s or 40s)
Cranky (50s+)


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

i guess you can decide that yourself, but i don't really see young kids traveling across the land on their own, being trapped into becoming a mayor of a town full of animals that talk and want you to write letters for them very promising.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Feb 3, 2016)

i think maybe in their teens , as for the villagers , i think it just varries.


----------



## Munna (Feb 3, 2016)

From eldest to youngest (IMO, played since Gamecube release)

*Cranky*--They range from a very rugged 30-something--to anything above. I think most of them are *30-55* years old. I think Lobo is 33-35, and Wart Jr is 50-70.

*Snooty*--Anything from *25-50*, some like Broffina are immature/bitter/judgemental *40-60*-somethings, and I see Freya as a very mature, sweet 30 year old, she may even be 28.
Just she is one of those late-20-30 with the mind of a 50+ year old.

*Normal*--They are mothers, homemakers. I think they are *35-40 *years old on average, but I feel Marina may just be a bit of *a sweet, but stuffy/overly sensible person in her late 20's.*

*Uchi*-- Phoebe & Muffy remind me of people I know in the *25-35* range. _Young at heart, but not actually teenagers. _They have a protective, comical, that-crazy-auntie vibe about them. 

I think there is a lot of motherly/big sister wisdom in their actions, and they are like that person in thier *late-20's to 30's* who really wants to stay cool & hip. 

I feel like Muffy is 24-30, and Phoebe might be anywhere between 25-33.

*Smugs*- Definitely around *30* some could be younger, but in general they strike me as a charming, slightly young at heart male who is 30, but has the occasional insecurities of a teenager, but romantic streak & philosopy of a 30-40 something male.

Youngest I'd say is 20-something, but that's a stretch. 

*Jocks & Peppy*- *15-25*  Some may be older, but that's an average.

*Lazy* *10-22* Some seem like small children that still have/need parents looking after them, some like laid-back young adults that are just sweet & innocent.


----------



## Quagsire. (Feb 8, 2016)

Snooty, Smug, Uchi and Cranky are adults.
Peppy, Jock, Lazy and Normal are kids.
I see the Main character as a child.


----------



## fenris (Feb 9, 2016)

I see my mayor as being my age, since he's sort of... me (but also sort of not me).  I figure folks say he's young because 27 is honestly pretty young for a mayor!


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Feb 11, 2016)

peppy villagers are kids because they talk about playing sometimes.
I also Think the main character is a Child.


----------



## unintentional (Feb 11, 2016)

*Peppy* (early teens/preteen)
*Jock* (college age)
*Lazy* (teen)
*Normal* (college age)
*Smug* (early/mid 20s)
*Uchi* (late teens/early 20s)
*Snooty* (30-35)
*Cranky* (30-35) 

The player is my age, since anything else would feel weird to me


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 14, 2016)

I always saw my main character as an adult. I know they've only just moved away from home but I put them about the same age as I am now....probably just because I relate to them. They're like my alter ego I play so much!
I'd think it's whatever age you want them to be.
Bear cubs I'd think are little children, i know one of them has the kiddie set in their house and they just seem quite young overall.
The cranky villagers I'd say were the 'proper' adults. Like 40 something maybe. They're always claiming to be very grown up


----------



## CJODell62 (Feb 6, 2020)

To me, depending on the villager, cranky villagers are anywhere from their early thirties to their late sixties in human years. And snooty villagers range from their mid twenties to their late fifties in human years.


----------



## debinoresu (Feb 6, 2020)

i feel like AC exists in a timeless vacuum. youve moved on from childhood, at least (letters from mom and dad) but not ur imagination and creativity. its a middle road between childhood and adulthood and thats all thats mattered to me, ive not overthought age


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Feb 17, 2020)

Honestly lazy villagers to me seem to be quite young but still able to care for themselves.


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

i think it kind of depends on the villager - stitches, for example, to me is a child but beau, another lazy villager, to me is a teen. 

as for my player, they age as i do; when i turn 18, so will they


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Feb 18, 2020)

I think the Mayor (your character) is a kid. To me, it would make the most sense, since Animal Crossing is mostly aimed at a younger audience (aka children), and the main character's also a child in the only movie and manga Animal Crossing had. Like the movie, animal villagers seem to vary by age, and I highly doubt Dobie or Sven are kids, but who knows? Maybe they're one of those wrinkly kids with long white beards you commonly hear about.


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm not sure about the villagers, but I think the player character is supposed to be ambiguously aged to allow for a more immersive experience for all players


----------

